# No More McKenzie Targets?



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

maybe clubs can get targets cheaper now ? 
seems like they got the boost they needed from ASA & IBO switching to mckenzie targets to get their revenue up to look good on paper & dump it before they switch again! NO GREAT LOSS IMO!


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

PA.JAY said:


> maybe clubs can get targets cheaper now ?
> seems like they got the boost they needed from ASA & IBO switching to mckenzie targets to get their revenue up to look good on paper & dump it before they switch again! NO GREAT LOSS IMO!


That is true JAY most clubs will probely get the McKenzie targets cheaper this year I am more worried about 2007 3-D season. I see for a major price increace IMO


----------



## HighBow (Dec 28, 2003)

I can see R&W Targets becoming the favorite just as soon as they come out with more animals. It's not good when one company gets the control of a item.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*wow*

wow, althouh delta targets aren't bad I thought mckenize were better!! there are getting fewer and fewer companies, cant be good for prices!!!


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

Our club is still loving our rinehart targets so this wont affect us at all :becky:

rick


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

*no more mckenzie targets*

it seems that as the years pass they are going to cheaper and cheaper targets. rhinehart then mckenzie and now delta. soon we will be shooting at pillows w/ crayon colored animals there kids made!!!!


----------



## TrueCXGirl (Jul 6, 2005)

One can only assume. I'm sure that Delta will be using McKenzie's Forms. Since they already are being used by the ASA and IBO and probably eventually will filter in some of Delta's forms. It wouldn't make much sense for McKenzie now Delta to make any drastic changes since they are being shot on the IBO and ASA ranges. We will have to see hopefully they will be at the ATA Show.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

mckenzie is just so much more real looking IMO


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I believe they priced themselves out of business. I remember when you could get the medium deer for under $100 and the large alert for around $125. They never changed these targets in terms of material over the years. They only added the newer HD series. However, the price for the large alert went to over $200. That is rediculous.


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

I've said it before and I will say it again........

At least now we will be able to pull our arrows out of the target. I agree the McKenzie's are more realistic and yes Delta's are not the most long lasting, but for the love of God......I think I pulled a hernia tring to get those arrows out of a McKenzie.

Personally.....I'm a Rinehart fan. Nice compromise of realistic looks and arrows that can be pulled out without the aid of the "jaws of life."


----------



## gvincent (Dec 14, 2002)

A very reliable IBO source told us that the national IBO shoot entry fees are going to go up $5 this year. This includes the Southern triple crown, national triple crown, indoor and outdoor worlds, and winternationals. Considering the overall cost of the weekend, that isn't much of a cost to add on to the shootes.

It is still up in the air as to what targets are actually going to be used.


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

dcwhite55044 said:


> I've said it before and I will say it again........
> 
> At least now we will be able to pull our arrows out of the target. I agree the McKenzie's are more realistic and yes Delta's are not the most long lasting, but for the love of God......I think I pulled a hernia tring to get those arrows out of a McKenzie.
> 
> Personally.....I'm a Rinehart fan. Nice compromise of realistic looks and arrows that can be pulled out without the aid of the "jaws of life."



That is a riot!  .... I remember one winter about 7 years ago 3 of us where trying to pull a carbon arrow out of a Mckenzie deer. It was about 5 degrees out. One guy had his foot up on the target pushing on it trying to get it out, it wouldn't budge. My buddy and I grabbed the arrow and we looked like the 3 Stooges trying to pull it out. :chortle: .. It finally came out with a big chunk of the target with it!! Most of the clubs here have Rhineharts now and the arrows pull out pretty easy when it is 5 below zero. I think the Mckenzies might be more realistic but I am getting to old to pull the arrows out of them in the cold...


----------



## 3-d krazy (Jan 15, 2005)

I talked to Delta this week about getting new McKenzies for our bowclub and they told me nothing would be changing. They are going to use the same formula and IBO and ASA would also still be using these targets. They did say the prices may go up a little.:thumbs_do


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

3-D K: Do you meant that Delta is going to make the McK tgts just like Mck made them or they are not changing from their Delta tgts? I assume you meant that they would make them just like Mck did.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> Personally.....I'm a Rinehart fan. Nice compromise of realistic looks and arrows that can be pulled out without the aid of the "jaws of life


I agree completely. Some of the deltas & mckenzies do look a little better. Our club has tried them all and rinehart is by far the best. They last 5 times longer (at least) than the mckenzies and deltas we tried. This is no B.S.


I hate trying to pull arrows from the mckenzies too. A guy can really throw his back out trying to pull his arrow.

rick


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

And at -15 degrees you need an entire football team to pull arrows from a McK


----------



## 3-d krazy (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes RSW, I meant they are going to keep McK's formula. They said all targets would probably go up due to the fact that petrolium is the main ingredient. I guess all target makers will have an increase this year.


----------



## Maggie (Feb 21, 2003)

The GlenDel buck is the best way to go for our club. Outlast other targets easy to pull your arrows out and easy to replace the midsection. I heard they have some blems that are going for 1/2 price.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Seems like the Rhineharts would be the best buy for the money. I don't think they are as realistic as the Mckenzies but they sure are nice to pull arrows out of...Alot of clubs here are going to the Rhineharts. Easton94


----------



## re270 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Crap thats cold*



Tenspot said:


> And at -15 degrees you need an entire football team to pull arrows from a McK


Good Lord I can barely shoot my bow when it gets in the 20's here, I can't imagine what it like that cold.


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

We shot once last year in our league in the winter and it was so cold that when I touched my face it did not feel soft at all. I think the wind chill was about 30 or 40 below zero. I had to take my handwarmers and hold them on my face to prevent frostbite. Now you gotta either be crazy, really into archery or just plain dumb to do that!! I don't really know in which category I fit in. :loco:


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

All stay the same, they just going to use different foam!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

I have heard a rumor..from three different people that Easton has now acquired Delta...Yes, after the McKenzie buy-out... Company has not made an official press release...

I know its a rumor but, it could be true... if so,,, what would that mean for archery? No gold tips at the big shoots...?


----------



## HoytShooter88 (Oct 5, 2004)

3-d krazy said:


> Yes RSW, I meant they are going to keep McK's formula. They said all targets would probably go up due to the fact that petrolium is the main ingredient. I guess all target makers will have an increase this year.



3-D is right RSW...Delta is going to keep the McK's as they are...


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

MasterYoda said:


> I have heard a rumor..from three different people that Easton has now acquired Delta...Yes, after the McKenzie buy-out... Company has not made an official press release...
> 
> I know its a rumor but, it could be true... if so,,, what would that mean for archery? No gold tips at the big shoots...?


And nothing but Hoyt bows?


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

The Yankee said:


> That is a riot!  .... I remember one winter about 7 years ago 3 of us where trying to pull a carbon arrow out of a Mckenzie deer. It was about 5 degrees out. One guy had his foot up on the target pushing on it trying to get it out, it wouldn't budge. My buddy and I grabbed the arrow and we looked like the 3 Stooges trying to pull it out. :chortle: .. It finally came out with a big chunk of the target with it!! Most of the clubs here have Rhineharts now and the arrows pull out pretty easy when it is 5 below zero. I think the Mckenzies might be more realistic but I am getting to old to pull the arrows out of them in the cold...


LOL! Same scenario here a few years ago. My new Mckenzie buck laying on the garage floor after the first five carbon arrows shot would not come out. I had to quit and bring it home. Finally, with my wife :embara: pulling on the end and me on the front of the arrows, we got them out. It was a REAL short practice session that day. Bag targets are much easier for home practicing and I reserved my McKenzie for aluminum for awhile until I broke it in. I still get a sticky one from time to time but I keep a neoprene glove handy now.:wink: 

Rx


----------



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Arrow Lube*

For all the people who are having trouble pulling arrows from the McKenzie targets, try a product called Woody's Arrow Lube. Just a small amount on the tip makes arrow removal SO much easier. If your local pro shop doesn't carry it, go to www.KeystoneCountryStore.com and order it from them. Cost is $10.75 plus shipping and I've used half a bottle in about a year while shooting nearly every local shoot in the area plus the Nationals. It really works and it won't make your draw length longer when shooting those McKenzie targets!


----------



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

from what i gather they are going to sell targets under both names it is just that dleta owns them :wink:


----------



## deerdad (Feb 6, 2003)

It can get a little embarrassing trying to pull a camo carbon out at times.
My wife and me were at a shoot one time and a turkey target wouldn't let go. She was on the other side holding the head while I was trying to pull the arrow out. Meanwhile, other shooters came upon us and probably couldn't see the target because I was between it and them. Just then I saw how my wife was pulling and I said,"be carefull, you'll pull the head off". Just then we noticed the other shooters just looking and smiling at us. I can only guess what they were thinking.

Greg


----------



## N2RCHRY (Feb 12, 2005)

I know this is an old post but man I just can't resist...hehe
You have to be smarter than the target! Like already metioned, TRY SOME LUBE! Then you wont hurt yourself pulling arrows! :wink: 
Oh, and if a shooter refuses to use the stuff after you offer...well, they can pull there own arrows! I'm not hurting myself pulling some hard heads arrows


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

N2RCHRY said:


> I know this is an old post but man I just can't resist...hehe
> You have to be smarter than the target! Like already metioned, TRY SOME LUBE! Then you wont hurt yourself pulling arrows! :wink:
> Oh, and if a shooter refuses to use the stuff after you offer...well, they can pull there own arrows! I'm not hurting myself pulling some hard heads arrows


You Southern boys ought to come up here and shoot when it 10 below zero sometime. Heck even the lube freezes! :chortle: Where you are it is so warm out that the target is so soft you can do a 2 finger pull on them.


----------



## N2RCHRY (Feb 12, 2005)

NO THANKS! That weather is one of the major reason I live in Fl. 

You can have 10 below friend! I aint shootin' in it!:wink:


----------

